# motors on au sable?



## cheweyscharters (Dec 29, 2008)

is there any place on the au sable below mio where a drift w/ a 5 horse or jet is prohibited? how about above mio?


----------



## buffelhead (Sep 13, 2005)

I think motors are only aload below Foote Dam. Check it out on the State regs pamphlet.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

buffelhead said:


> I think motors are only aload below Foote Dam. Check it out on the State regs pamphlet.


I have seen motors used as far up as McMasters bridge

I have not seen any prohibitive signs or regs.... but I don't know them by heart


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Below MIO to Lake Huron you'd be fine. Above MIO I wouldn't put one on any further up then McMasters, as has already been pointed out. As far as exact regs above Mio, dunno. But I'd be pissed off to see a motor in some of the water above McMasters....


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i've seen lots of boats with motors between mio pond west to mc masters bridge.including dnr


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Lots of motors above the parmalee bridge. It's in red oak 8 miles east of Mio. There are some area where it does get pretty shallow between the parmalee and Mcmasters bridges. Probably not a problem this time of year.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

I know couple of guides put in Mio pond area motor up for Hex fishing. No need to have expensve float boat for that. I am going to do it this year with my 14ft Flat bottom.


----------



## Tooters (Jul 7, 2007)

I often wondered where to find regulations for motors on rivers. Can any one post the reference for this.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Dont know of any law, I have used one in the south branch years ago. I wonder what they would say if we cruised through the Mason tract with the airboat.:evil:


----------

